# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  موقع درس خوندن بی حال و کسلم

## ffghasemi

موقع درس خوندن بي حال و كسلم چيكار كنم

----------


## hero93

می تونید چند تا کار کنید 
۱- برید کتابخانه این جوری تو جو قرار می گیرید بهتر می تونید بخونید
۲-هر وقت درس می خونید به خودتون جایزه بدید مثلا بگید اگه  ۷ صفحه ریاضی به موقع بخونم بعدش نیم ساعت موزیک گوش میدم یا اب پرتقال می خورم یا هر کاری که دوست دارید 
۳- با افراد موفق و درس خون معاشرت کنید اینم خودش انگیزه ایجاد میکنه 
یه مشاور تحصیلی هم خیلی می تونه به هتون کمک کنه

----------


## unlucky

هرجا همچین احساسی کردی همونجا یه چک بزن تو گوشت.
درست میشی :/

البته من خودم هر موقع حسش نباشه در حد 2 دیقه میرم زیر دوش آب یخ.
اصن انگار fast charge میشم : )

----------


## ali_rashidi

> هرجا همچین احساسی کردی همونجا یه چک بزن تو گوشت.
> درست میشی :/


این روش برای من جواب داده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## a.ka

*اصلش که باید خودت ریشه شو پیدا کنی جندین تا دلیل داره . ولی من سر بعضی درسا بی حال بودم تایم خوندنش رو تغییر دادم وتو اون تایم از روز تمرکزم روشون بیشتر میتونه باشه ! 
*

----------


## Vasili demidov

> می تونید چند تا کار کنید 
> ۱- برید کتابخانه این جوری تو جو قرار می گیرید بهتر می تونید بخونید
> ۲-هر وقت درس می خونید به خودتون جایزه بدید مثلا بگید اگه  ۷ صفحه ریاضی به موقع بخونم بعدش نیم ساعت موزیک گوش میدم یا اب پرتقال می خورم یا هر کاری که دوست دارید 
> ۳- با افراد موفق و درس خون معاشرت کنید اینم خودش انگیزه ایجاد میکنه 
> یه مشاور تحصیلی هم خیلی می تونه به هتون کمک کنه


روش شماره ۲ بدرد مهد کودک میخوره .... یعنی چی جایزه ... امروز جایزه گرفتیم فردا چیکار کنیم

----------


## CheeryRitzy

بهتره با دوستای مدرسه یا کتابخونه یه گروه تشکیل بدین گزارش کاره روزانتونو به اشتراک بزارید رقابت کنید   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saraa3400

وااااای منم همین طوری ام تا میام دو کلمه درس بخونم سریع خوابم میگیره واصن از درس هیچی نمیفهمم .هم جاومکان و عوض کردم ولی فایده نداره که نداره میتونی قبل درس به چیزایی که شادت میکنه فک کنی و ب خودت انرژی مثبت بدی تا از کسلی و بیحالی بیای بیرون انشالله موفق میشی

----------


## saraa3400

شما چ راهکاری برا من پیشنهاد میدین؟ ؟

----------


## ali.sn

> شما چ راهکاری برا من پیشنهاد میدین؟ ؟


با چند نفر فرد درسخون اشنا و هم گروه شو و به هم گزارش كار بديد،اين كار حس درس خوندن و رقابت رو در شما شعله ور ميكنه

----------


## Dayi javad

*بی حال و کسل نباش لطفا*

----------


## Nediw

بچه ها من سرما خوردم خيلي بيحال ام نميتونم بخونم چيكار كنم؟همش زير لحاف ام،از يه طرف هم استرس عذابم ميده،بخونم يا استواحت كنم؟

----------


## E.M10

> موقع درس خوندن بي حال و كسلم چيكار كنم


اول میریم سراغ بعد جسمی باید آزمایش بدی ببینی مشکلی تو بدنت نداشته باشی از قبیل کم خونی و کمبود ویتامین و ... 
اگه از این مرحله بسلامت بیرون اومدی 
قطعا مشکل روحی داری که بهترین درمانش چیزیه به اسم امید، امید به موفقیت (نباید افکار منفیو تو ذهنت راه بدی)

----------


## E.M10

> بچه ها من سرما خوردم خيلي بيحال ام نميتونم بخونم چيكار كنم؟همش زير لحاف ام،از يه طرف هم استرس عذابم ميده،بخونم يا استواحت كنم؟


اگه میتونی لغت بخون واگر خیلی اوضاع بیریخته استراحت کن

----------


## saraa3400

> با چند نفر فرد درسخون اشنا و هم گروه شو و به هم گزارش كار بديد،اين كار حس درس خوندن و رقابت رو در شما شعله ور ميكنه


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## hero93

> روش شماره ۲ بدرد مهد کودک میخوره .... یعنی چی جایزه ... امروز جایزه گرفتیم فردا چیکار کنیم


منظورم این بود که انعطاف پذیر باشید یعنی صرفا فقط درس نباشه که زده شید بین مطالعه کمی استراحت داشته باشید اخر هفته هم یه نصف روز برای تجدید قوا وقت بزارید در کل بالانس داشته باشید

----------


## Aydiny

همونطور که اشاره کردن یه چک اپ برید و ببینید مشکلی دارین یا نه. مشکلاتی مثل کمبود ویتامین ، گواتر ، کم خونی و ... تاثیر گذارن که با چک اپ معلوم میشه. دوم اگه احساس میکنید بیناییتون مشکلی داره یا ضعیفه و ... حتما به چشم پزشک مراجعه کنید شاید عینک لازم باشید. اخرین دلیلم که خودم درگیرش بودم و بهتون توصیه نمیکنم افسردگی و رفتن پیش روانپزشکه. من بعد این مراحل به توصیه دکتر عمومی رفتم پیش روانپزشک و ایشون برام دارو نوشتن. اوایل خیلی خوب بود و راحت درس میخوندم ولی بعدش همه چی بدتر شد و چند بار دارو عوض کردم اما فایده نداشت و ۳-۴ ماه مونده به کنکور اصن نتونستم یه صفحه درس بخونم. موفق باشید

----------


## etavanmandsazi

تا بیای به این چیزا فکر کنی وقتت تمومه :Yahoo (22): 
بیحالی بنداز کنار بخون

----------


## mina_77

اومدم داخل تاپیک بگم منم مثل شمام :Yahoo (94): 
مثه ی پیشی خسته و خابالو و گیج :Yahoo (94):  و صد البته ناز :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mina_77

> *بی حال و کسل نباش لطفا*


به منم بگوووووو
پلییژ

----------


## eskalis

> موقع درس خوندن بي حال و كسلم چيكار كنم


هر حرکتی و هر موضوعی یک حس طبیعی داره ، مثلا 

درس خوندن حس طبیعیش : تیرگی و خسته کننده و تاریکی و زُمخت 
آهنگ شاد : هیجان و شاد کردن 
ورزش کردن : سرحال و خوب بودن 
..................................................  ...

حالا  ما برای بعضی حسهای طبیعی که ی خرده نا به هنجاره و اذیت کنندس باس حس  طبیعی نقطه مقابلشو انجام بدیم ، یعنی موقع درس خوندن وقتی به استانه خستگی  رسیدی 
یعنی خودت درای میفهمی که داری خسته میشی و از اون لحظه به بعد  ادامه ندی اون استانه خستگی هست ، و باس پاشی بری 10 دقیقه ورزش کنی نه  شدید همین که بری توی حیاط چند دور بزنی دستاتو واز کنی چندتا نفس عمیق  بکشی همین سرحالت میکنه ، یا هم میتونی اهنگ شاد گوش بدی، من توصیه نمیکنم  چون اهنگ شاد تورو میبره توی رویا و از حقیقت دور و بهت رویا واهی و کاذب  میده ،توصیه من همون ورزش کردنه..
--------------------------------
کنکور  ، توی یک سری مسایل باید آگاهانه عمل کنی و مدیر و ناظم شخصیت رفتاریت  باشی، توی یک سری مسایل باس نااگاهانه باشی (مسایل حاشیه ای) ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مورد  بعدی که احساس کردم گوشزد کنم ، اینه که شما احتمالا به برنامه راهبردی و  پیشبردی خودت ایمان نداری، و این مورد باعث کلافگی و سردرگمی و تحلیل رفتن  انرژی تون میشه، سعی کنید یک برنامه جامع داشته باشید و اول اخر ، برنامت  مشخص باشه .. این بهت قوت قلب میده...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
مورد بعدی در قالب پیوست میخوام بگم :
سعی  کنید زیاد توی فاز نوستالژی نرید و حسو حال آدمای روشن فکر (که توی ایران  کسی سیگار بکشه -قهوه بخوره ،دوتا نیچه خونده باشه ) نرید ، اینا ناخوداگاه  هم از لحاظ معنوی و هم از لحاظ فیزیکالی بدنتون رو اذیت و خسته میکنه ،  سعی کنید همیشه به خودتون تلقین و باور خوب بدین ، چون انسان نون باور و  افکارشو میخوره!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------  امیدوارم، تجارب دانه یاقوتی بنده برای حضرت عالی ،در عرصه کنکور ،گردنبدی  قشنگ مشنگ برا نمایان سازی جلوه شخصیتی شما در سالهای آتی بعد کنکور و  دانشگاه باشه ... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Qadamgahi

چاره: آهنگ Eye Of Tiger - Survivor که روی فیلم Rocky III بود...

باید چشم ببر داشته باشی تا رقیبت رو شکست بدی - آپولو کرید  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina_77


به منم بگوووووو
پلییژ


تو هم بی حال و کِسِل نباش لدفن*

----------


## LI20

هروقت خسته شدی سروتو بزار تو کتابات 10     ،  یا 15 مین بخواب  بعدش بلند شو بخون ،من انواع ویتامینو اهنگو چکاپ اینارو امتحان کردم همون خواب بهترین روشه ،کلا خواب راه حل همه چیه ،،البته خواب کوتاه ها نه خواب خرسی :Yahoo (21):  ،بعدشم  تلقین خستگی نده به خودت،مغذت یه کامپیوتره که هرچی دستور بدی اجرا میکنه،موفق باشی: )

----------

